# Arminian Postmils



## rjlynam (Oct 24, 2006)

Is there such a thing as an "Arminian Postmil"? Any examples of people groups either present day or historical that would fit such a mold?


----------



## tewilder (Oct 26, 2006)

rjlynam said:


> Is there such a thing as an "Arminian Postmil"? Any examples of people groups either present day or historical that would fit such a mold?



There are the "every day in every way things are getting better and better" type of liberal.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 26, 2006)

Not too many today. There were the humanists of the early 20th century (to be distinguised from Warfield and Co.) who were postmill in a humanistic sense.

The Baptist theologian Strong, I believe, was postmil and semi-arminian.


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 26, 2006)

rjlynam said:


> Is there such a thing as an "Arminian Postmil"? Any examples of people groups either present day or historical that would fit such a mold?




Check this out : Hope of the Gospel: An Introduction to Wesleyan Eschatology By Vic Reasoner

Postmillennialism -- the view that the Gospel will transform the world and that Christ will be victorious in history prior to His return -- is making a comeback! This book, written from the Wesleyan tradition, challenges the dispensational paradigm that has crippled churches from various traditions and offers a Biblical, hope-filled view of the future. Reasoner calls Wesleyans/Methodists to return to the eschatology of their founders in this ground-breaking work. (Paperback, 416 pages) $24.95 

http://www.americanvision.org/store...-an-introduction-to-wesleyan-eschatology.aspx


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Oct 26, 2006)

What about Hank Hanegraaff? He does not call himself an Arminian or a postmill. BUT he is a "non-Calvinist" non-premill. For whatever it is worth.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 26, 2006)

^Amil, maybe?

He is actually partial-preterist. Still not enough for a millennial view, though.


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Oct 26, 2006)

I just thought he was an oddity.


----------

